# I have a secret...



## Sam (Dec 19, 2005)

this is something random I was playing with a friend today. I don't even know if it counts as a game. We were going back and forth just telling each other things we wouldnt know about each other normally. Not secrets exactly, just things we thought the other one might find amusing that they otherwise wouldnt have known. So, anything that randomly pops in your head, go ahead. We can know each other a little better.


I tell people I'm alergic to eggs and coconut so they don't try to persuade me to eat them, because I really don't like them.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 19, 2005)

Clowns give me the creeps...


----------



## Navarre (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't swim.  

(Fun game btw. Mad props to you.)  *looks for Rep button*


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 19, 2005)

I dislike eating onions, peppers, and tomatoes.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 19, 2005)

My biodad was involved creating a comic book called Samurai Cat.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

My wife says I laugh like Ray Liotta in Good Fellas when something REALLY funny happens. *shrug*


Frank


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 19, 2005)

I think milk in cereal is nasty!  I only eat it dry with milk on the side.

Robyn :asian:


----------



## Kreth (Dec 19, 2005)

I once kicked Sean Lennon out of a bar for not having ID.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2005)

I slammed into Dustin Hoffman and nearly knocked him down while I was going for the buffet line and he was going for a phone call.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

Johnny Cash and I plowed into each other at the entrance to the men's room at the Nashville airport.  We both said, "sorry" and were on our way.  Didn't realize it was him til about 15 minutes later when he was mugged for autographs while waiting buying a cup of coffee.


----------



## green meanie (Dec 19, 2005)

Henderson said:
			
		

> Johnny Cash and I plowed into each other at the entrance to the men's room at the Nashville airport. We both said, "sorry" and were on our way. Didn't realize it was him til about 15 minutes later when he was mugged for autographs while waiting buying a cup of coffee.


 
Now that's really cool. Wish it would've been me.


----------



## Henderson (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh yeah, forgot this one...

I am deathly allergic to all red shellfish (shrimp, lobster, crab, etc.) So mush so that I cannot even order french fries at Red Lobster because they are cooked in the same oil as the rest of the stuff. My wife works in a hospital laboratory and has performed an allergy screen blood test for me. She's surprised I can even be in the same room when someone eats shrimp, and guesses that at my level of allergy, eating 10-12 shrimp would put me in a pine box.

And yes, it does suck! I LOVE shrimp! :waah:


----------



## Sam (Dec 19, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I once kicked Sean Lennon out of a bar for not having ID.


 
who's sean lennon?


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> who's sean lennon?


 
John and Yoko's kid.  Hes a singer too.

I once dropped a girl off of a bridge.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 19, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> John and Yoko's kid. Hes a singer too.


Yoko has property near here. He came into the topless bar where I was working as a bouncer. I'm not a big fan of bland pop, so I didn't recognize him. When I asked him for ID, he got an attitude, "I've never been ID'd in my life!" I told him, "Congratulations, now you have, get the **** out."
The next day I was talking to one of the bartenders, and she said, "Do you know who you kicked out last night...?"


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 19, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I once dropped a girl off of a bridge.


  What is the story with that one?  Bungee jumping?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 19, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Yoko has property near here. He came into the topless bar where I was working as a bouncer. I'm not a big fan of bland pop, so I didn't recognize him. When I asked him for ID, he got an attitude, "I've never been ID'd in my life!" I told him, "Congratulations, now you have, get the **** out."
> The next day I was talking to one of the bartenders, and she said, "Do you know who you kicked out last night...?"


 
Yeah I ran a place with an arcade once, and there was a group of guys all siting up on the pinball glass. I walked up to them and said, guys you have to get off the glass. 

Reply: "Do you know who we are?"

Answer: "I do not care if you are 'Ready for the World'. Get off my glass, and get the **** out of here."

Reply: "*SHOCK*, seriously we are Ready for the World" 

Answer: "I do not think so, because you are not ready for me." I then proceed to grab one and drag him off the glass, the rest jumped off, and I let go and they went outside where I escorted them to their car. 

NOTE: 'Ready for the World' was a local band that made the top 40 in cross over Hip-hip with a slow ballad in the late 80's. 


I also bounced the Central Michigan Quarterback do a flight of stairs when he was trying to beat a friend of mine up ** less than half his size **. This lead to me meeting the Front Line. That was an interesting night. 

I am afraid of women, I live alone with three cats, two adopted from a Military women who was reserve and is not active. I work a lot, and train a lot and like to ride my motorcycle. These are all secrets so please do not tell anyone.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> My biodad was involved creating a comic book called Samurai Cat.


 
Dude, I LOVE Samurai Cat!!  Miowara Tomokato!!  Is he the author?  How cool is that!!


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2005)

I rode the elevator with Charles Schwab

I had a breakfast conversation with Sharon Stone.  We were seated at the next table in a restaurant on a Sunday Morning.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2005)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> What is the story with that one? Bungee jumping?


 
Nope.  No bungee. I told ya my deal, Im NOT explaining it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2005)

Well since we are revealing our Celebs meeting secrets; mine is.... I was once a security guard at Dallas' Love Field Airport. One particularly boring slow day I was helping this guy who had a crap load of luggage. He was waiting for a ride and so just to keep myself occupied and helping him out I noticed his guitar case, and asked him to play a tune if he wouldn't mind. When he asked if I wanted anything in particular, the first song that popped in my head was "Classical Gas". 
The look he gave me had me wondering if he didn't get this request allll the time. 
But he played it and quite flawlessly I might add. True the horn section wasn't there but it didn't matter... it's a cool song.
He was done, I thanked him and shook his hand. His ride showed up... Impreesive, a long black un-marked limo. The driver got out apologizing profusely: "Sorry for being late Mr. Williams... traffic was..." But he was waved off and I was waved goodbye.
Few days later I was reading the paper and trying to see what concerts were playing. There was a review on one that I missed.... Even had the artist's picture.... Yep, Mason Williams.

For you younger kids the man has been called one of THE best guitarists in the world.  

:uhyeah:


----------



## bignick (Dec 19, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I also bounced the Central Michigan Quarterback do a flight of stairs when he was trying to beat a friend of mine up ** less than half his size **. This lead to me meeting the Front Line. That was an interesting night.



Yeah, you might not like meeting QB Security...

I once ate at a Burger King with Macho Man Randy Savage

I'm afraid of spiders...


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, if you wanna talk celebs, I have met my fair share, a few that Come to mind are Krystine Haje (prolly killed the spelling on that) Michael Bein, Loni Anderson, Adrian Paul, George Takei, James Doohan, Harold Ramis, Maren Lindow (who was in a film we made), and Gwen Stephani, 

but I_ Pissed off _Bill Murray.

Go me.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 19, 2005)

I occasionally go caving with a (distant) cousin of Steve McQueen... does that count?  

Steve McQueen was a big action star back in the good ole' days. His first (starring) movie was the (original) Blob and his last movie "The Hunter" was called "*one*" of his best til he died the same year. 
This info was (again) for you young'uns on MT. (look 'em up will ya?  )


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 19, 2005)

I ate dinner with a Cincinatti Bengals football player.


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 19, 2005)

I get sick to my stomach if I eat tomatoes, bell peppers, eggs in things like tuna salad, ham salad, etc.- but other wise love eggs.  Go figure.


----------



## TheBattousai (Dec 20, 2005)

All my celeb exp:
I had breakfast with Dakota Fanning and her mom (didn't know who she was until later, that kid is really freaking smart).Met (in passing, meaning speaking just a few words) Kurt Russell, Conin Obrain, N'sync, Rick Dees,  Carson Daily, the guy who did the voice of Krillin from Dragon Ball Z (Thats all that I could remember).

I've been into bondage since I was 5, and I hate movies with sad endings, like ones that make me cry.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Nope.  No bungee. I told ya my deal, Im NOT explaining it.



Was she alive?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> Dude, I LOVE Samurai Cat!! Miowara Tomokato!! Is he the author? How cool is that!!


 
He did the drawings.  Jim Hummel's his name, cartoonist extrordinaire.  Out in San Jose, now.

Edit:  I meant 'Inker'; but, his style is strong throughout the comic.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> Well, if you wanna talk celebs, I have met my fair share, a few that Come to mind are Krystine Haje (prolly killed the spelling on that)


 
Her name is spelled Khrystyne Haje. I had such a crush on her when she was on _Head of the Class_.  I loved her character. 

I felt like she would have understood me in high school and been nice to me. I was definitely in my red-head loving phase at the time (Egg never grew out of this).  lol



			
				TheBattousai said:
			
		

> I had breakfast with Dakota Fanning and her mom


  She's my favorite actor. I've heard she is very intelligent and a very respectful, kind person. She's also one of the best actors to come along in a very long time.

L'see, do I owe another secret now? Um...

I am attracted to someone I can never be with.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I am attracted to someone I can never be with.



heh heh. Me too. I think this would be a fairly common "secret".


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> I think this would be a fairly common "secret".


 
Probably so, SLTL. Still, given a different chain of events a lot of people could be with the person they desire. That couldn't work for me because the relationship between myself, my wife, and this woman are, well, a bit complicated.

Maybe I should find someone to like who isn't at all the family holidays. How about Sarah from the 9th pic in your gallery? She's really cute.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Probably so, SLTL. Still, given a different chain of events a lot of people could be with the person they desire. That couldn't work for me because the relationship between myself, my wife, and this woman are, well, a bit complicated.
> 
> Maybe I should find someone to like who isn't at all the family holidays. How about Sarah from the 9th pic in your gallery? She's really cute.



Yeah, that's a doozy alright. 

Sorry, no deal with Sarah, she's only 14.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Sil Lum TigerLady said:
			
		

> Sorry, no deal with Sarah, she's only 14.


 
That explains why I noticed her. 

My bad.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Maybe we should start a secret society to help all of us get with our secret loves. I'd be interested in hearing about why we're attracted to who we are and why we aren't with them. 

That's the kind of intimate disclosure that really goes beyond the bounds of formality and hits at the heart of the direction our lives take. That's about as "secret" as it gets. 

It opens up the potential for a lot of intrigue, pain, and embarrassment. But, it's also one of those things that could largely exist only on the internet.

I've always found it interesting that it's so much easier to discuss intimate issues on the net than with ppl we actually know.


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 20, 2005)

I'm going to be blatant here.. 
This is Not the place for this type of conversation.. This is Not the Board for it.  

We have Minors here that are entrusted to us to keep the site Safe.  I'm not saying anything Unsafe is going on.. I am saying -Think ....... Before you type.

And if you wish to have more mature conversations .. MT has an over 18 area that we use for such.

~Tess
-MT Assist Admin


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

I made a statement that I found many people to be attracted to those other than their partner. I expounded in that it is interesting that people have so many needs that aren't normally discussed in our lives yet impact us so dramatically. 

I jokingly suggested we should start a "club" to help each other out. I wasn't seriously suggesting we do so or that we start going on in great detail about our intimate needs. Perhaps you are confusing my witty remarks as conscious intent.

What about this has made you feel this deserves any sort of warning?


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 20, 2005)

MOD NOTE:

Consider this issue dropped.  If you have further questions, please take it to PM.  I don't believe that this discussion is in the spirit of the original intent of the lead poster.  Please get back to topic.

-Dan Bowman-
-MT Senior Mod-


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> I made a statement that I found many people to be attracted to those other than their partner. I expounded in that it is interesting that people have so many needs that aren't normally discussed in our lives yet impact us so dramatically.
> 
> I jokingly suggested we should start a "club" to help each other out. I wasn't seriously suggesting we do so or that we start going on in great detail about our intimate needs. Perhaps you are confusing my witty remarks as conscious intent.
> 
> What about this has made you feel this deserves any sort of warning?


 
Personally I thought it was your quote that you noticed her "Sarah" becuase she was 14. Not the issue that you looked at another woman, and said she looks nice or cute or what ever. 

In this society of today, 14 is not an age of marriage or consent. Almost all states have 18 years as legal adult, and sometimes 17 for certain conditions, or can be tried as an adult at lower ages, for issue of punishment and repeat offenses. 

Just my take on this. An adult making a comment that the little girl or young lady is cute, is acceptable, to make other comments in todays society is not publically acceptable. 

Personally, I would not want people reading this to think something like that of me, no matter how much it was made in jest or not.

Just my thoughts on the subject.


*********************************

My Apologies Dan, I cross posted. If you want, you can remove my post.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

My sincere apologies to Flatlander, Rich, and anyone else I have offended. I never intend to do other than make the forum a better place for everyone. The matter is dropped but understood.

So, someone else have a (more acceptable) secret? My best currently is that I can't dance.


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 20, 2005)

Everyone at my work thinks that I have a really good work ethic.  I'm actually kind of lazy....


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> He did the drawings. Jim Hummel's his name, cartoonist extrordinaire. Out in San Jose, now.
> 
> Edit: I meant 'Inker'; but, his style is strong throughout the comic.


 
I just assumed the author did the artwork.  Isn't it all signed MER for Mark E. Rogers?  Anyway, I LOVE the artwork, almost more than the story.  Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2005)

I have a secret.
I sleep occationally.  Really.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Everyone at my work thinks that I have a really good work ethic. I'm actually kind of lazy....


 
That explains why you're here posting instead of working. lol  Me too. *looks around for boss*

Hmm, um... I can't skip either. I have zero rhythm. I can't pick out the beat of even the most beat-laden song.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> Everyone at my work thinks that I have a really good work ethic. I'm actually kind of lazy....


 
The most efficient worker is a lazy worker. They accomplish the task as fast as possible to have time to do what they want to do, which might include loafing or browsing


----------



## Navarre (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, my current boss was once a salesman. In the first two days of a sales cycle he achieved the quota for the whole cycle. He then told them he wasn't coming to work for the rest of the month because he had finished what they expected of him until next month.

... They fired him.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

I played a game at Doubleday Field in Cooperstown.


----------



## Sam (Dec 20, 2005)

I have two best friends that I hang out with all the time, but if they werent best friends with each other I'd hang out with one more than the other.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2005)

I had lunch with Amy Carter (daughter of the former president). We didn't speak. We once shared a small table in the dining room at Brown U. when we were both students there, but I was chatting with my Irish friend who did not recognize her. In fact, he slammed her father in passing as part of a longer political harangue. Afterwards I explained who she was. He was unapologetic: "Well, what I said was true!"


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 20, 2005)

I've been in many parades (mostly local).  Two not so local- one inadvertantly.  I was with a group of friends going to the DC101 Chili Cookoff, when we saw this large group of people going in the same direction we wanted to go.  We figured they MUST be going to the concert area, right?  WRONG!  It wound up being a march for the homeless- although not a bad thing to be in one for.  In my sophmore year of high school, I marched in a Disney World Parade, and had the chance to see Roger Rabbit pass out just before starting.  We were able to see what it was like "behind the scenes" there. 

 I've met with a number of Christian musicians, and also have pillars autograph.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 20, 2005)

Flying Crane said:
			
		

> I just assumed the author did the artwork. Isn't it all signed MER for Mark E. Rogers? Anyway, I LOVE the artwork, almost more than the story. Brilliant stuff.


 
I'm not at all positive.  My three issues were lost when I divorced my first wife.  I know it was Rogers' cover; but, as I recall, Cirocco did the interior pencil and Biodad did the ink.

The cover, by the way, was hideous.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I'm not at all positive. My three issues were lost when I divorced my first wife. I know it was Rogers' cover; but, as I recall, Cirocco did the interior pencil and Biodad did the ink.
> 
> The cover, by the way, was hideous.


 
Well, however it was, it's cool as hell.  I still have my copies, and I page thru them from time to time.  Fond memories of my highschool days.


----------



## Michael Billings (Dec 20, 2005)

I am lazy!
I like to cook.
I am way in touch with my feminine side ... which my wife, and previous girlfriends really liked (go figure?)
I am also very secure in my masculinity, so I don't care what people think about #3
-Michael


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 20, 2005)

-I have photos of me in drag-

-The Holidays Depress Me and I wish they wouldnt happen-

-I was arrested as a Juve-

-I once destroyed a Hyundai with a battle axe-

-I have an allergy to Mr Bubble powder-

Hows that for a list?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 20, 2005)

I've seen the Spongebob Squairpants movie so many times I can say the lines with the characters. I'm watching it right now! Heellllpppp Meeeeee!
Sean


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> -I have photos of me in drag-


 
Nope not me. There might be a picture of me with someone else in drag 



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> -The Holidays Depress Me and I wish they wouldnt happen-


 
I agree to much stress over an idea that should exisit without consumerism and mass marketing, that maybe should be around all year anyways.



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> -I was arrested as a Juve-


 
Never Arrested, questioned a few times though 



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> -I once destroyed a Hyundai with a battle axe-


 
It was a Toyota and then a Honda and I used a Sledge



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> -I have an allergy to Mr Bubble powder-


 
I am allergic to Shrimp but can eat Lobster 



			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> Hows that for a list?


 
I still think I need to make a road trip to Chi-town :lol: to see my lost brother there.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2005)

There is at least one photo of me on the internet, more exposed than I would have liked...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> -I have photos of me in drag-
> 
> -The Holidays Depress Me and I wish they wouldnt happen-
> 
> ...


I didn't know about the Mr. Bubble thing! Dammit! *sigh* now I gotta go shopping agin ....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I didn't know about the Mr. Bubble thing! Dammit! *sigh* now I gotta go shopping agin ....


 
:rofl: is there another batch of brownies coming?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

Yeah, but I still gotta bake them - was supposed to yesterday and damn kids wouldn't settle down.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 20, 2005)

whisky. It helps put the lil buggers to sleep.
Or...so I hear.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

I'll just have to bake batch with Dimetapp in them or something. That'll shut them up. JUST KIDDING, EVERYONE! JUST KIDDING! PLEASE DON'T CALL CPS ON ME, I WAS JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I'll just have to bake batch with Dimetapp in them or something. That'll shut them up. JUST KIDDING, EVERYONE! JUST KIDDING! PLEASE DON'T CALL CPS ON ME, I WAS JUST KIDDING!


 
I thought the DimeTapp was for Techno


----------



## Touch Of Death (Dec 20, 2005)

The Opal Dragon said:
			
		

> I think milk in cereal is nasty! I only eat it dry with milk on the side.
> 
> Robyn :asian:


I'm sorry, but that is just wrong.


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 20, 2005)

I get very scared in haunted houses. :uhohh: I dug my nails into the arm of a stranger guy in a haunted house :uhohh:, and wouldn't let go until we got out  ...

I can't share milk or an ice cream cone with _anyone!_ Or a toothbrush! :barf:

I can't sleep without my socks on. :lookie: 

I like _ketchup_ _and jelly_ on my egg sandwiches.  My husband got so embarrassed once that he won't order it from the deli for me anymore.:boing2: 

I went to one of the very first male stripper shows and there were protesters outside the joint! :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> I thought the DimeTapp was for Techno


No, he needs uppers! Puppy Uppers!  Happy Juice for Techno!


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 20, 2005)

OMG, MJ....:rofl:

You one crazy, crazy lady.


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 20, 2005)

I went out with some older ladies when I was 19 and we all lied and said it was my 21st birthday so I could get into a male strip club.  No protesters there, tho - Orange Curtain.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 20, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I can't sleep without my socks on.


Same here. My feet get cold, even if it's 90...


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 20, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> Same here. My feet get cold, even if it's 90...


I know what ya mean!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 20, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I went out with some older ladies when I was 19 and we all lied and said it was my 21st birthday so I could get into a male strip club. No protesters there, tho - Orange Curtain.


Orange Curtain?


----------



## Gemini (Dec 20, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I get very scared in haunted houses. :uhohh:


So you go to them...why? (and you call ME blonde)  



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I dug my nails into the arm of a stranger guy in a haunted house :uhohh:, and wouldn't let go until we got out  ...



He didn't scream 'cause he WAS the ghost! 




			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I can't sleep without my socks on. :lookie:



My Secret. I can't sleep without your socks on either. :lol2:


----------



## Sarah (Dec 20, 2005)

I have two pet hates...the sound of someone biting their nails and noisy eaters.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 20, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I get very scared in haunted houses. :uhohh: I dug my nails into the arm of a stranger guy in a haunted house :uhohh:, and wouldn't let go until we got out  ...



I was 13-14 and went to see a Friday the Thirteenth movie, I think it was Part III in 3D. I sat next to a nice looking 17-18 year girl. First scary scene she screamed and jumped into his lap. He yelled at her, so ther rest of the movie, she would jump into my lap. I looked 16+. So as a scary part would be coming up, I would begin to giggle and laugh for I knew she was going to be on my lap again. I thought it was funny at the time. 



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I can't share milk or an ice cream cone with _anyone!_ Or a toothbrush! :barf:



I do not share Ice cream mostly because I am Greedy.



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I can't sleep without my socks on. :lookie:



I have problems sleeping with my sock on no matter how cold it is. 



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I like _ketchup_ _and jelly_ on my egg sandwiches.  My husband got so embarrassed once that he won't order it from the deli for me anymore.:boing2:



I like jam on my burnt grilled cheese. Not that I try to make them that way, but if  it is burnt, then eat it 



			
				mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> I went to one of the very first male stripper shows and there were protesters outside the joint! :uhyeah:



Were they guys who were protesting or other women.


----------



## mj_lover (Dec 21, 2005)

i havn't gotten dressed in 3 days or showerd


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Orange Curtain?


Pet name for Orange County, California - just south of L.A. county and known for conservative Republican political stances ... also, the highest concentration of couples living "the lifestyle" (swinging) in the nation at the time.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2005)

Where is it now? And, do they like webgeeks?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Where is it now? And, do they like webgeeks?


Uh, it's on Rustaz.com ... duh ...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 21, 2005)

Oh yeah. 

I have another secret....


----------



## Cujo (Dec 21, 2005)

O.K. here goes.
I'm a prof. trained clown (sorry Green Meanie)

Pax 
Cujo


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 21, 2005)

I drive a pink Chevy


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 21, 2005)

Gemini said:
			
		

> So you go to them...why? (and you call ME blonde)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No silly I went just that one time.  That ghost won't let me back in anyway.  As for my socks, so that's why every time I do the wash I'm missing socks...bring 'em back _YOU!_  :whip: 

Rich your post made me laugh!  Jam on burnt grilled cheese is right up there with my weird sandwich.   As for the protesters at the male stripper show, they were both men and women and they were carrying big protest signs, and yelling stuff at us (exactly what I don't remember).  I was 18, and it was very embarrassing, and the Local TV News was there.  It was in the Hamptons on Long Island.

Georgia are they swinging Republicans? :uhyeah:


----------



## Kreth (Dec 21, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> It was in the Hamptons on Long Island.


For those of you not from NY, this is pronounced "lawn-guy-land"


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 21, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> For those of you not from NY, this is pronounced "lawn-guy-land"


lol I need me one of those...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 21, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> lol I need me one of those...


Oh, don't we all?


> Georgia are they swinging Republicans? :uhyeah:


Yes indeed they are, sweetie! Shouting the sanctity of marriage, monogomy and God. Love it, eh?


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 21, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Oh, don't we all?
> 
> Yes indeed they are, sweetie! Shouting the sanctity of marriage, monogomy and God. Love it, eh?


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Sam (Dec 22, 2005)

I never go to half my bookmarks and I never read half my email


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 22, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> I never read half my email


 
no wonder you haven't gotten back to me...


----------



## Sam (Dec 22, 2005)

*goes to check her email*

EDIT - you never emailed me, ptthhh *blows raspberry*


----------



## Simon Curran (Dec 23, 2005)

I am possibly the most fussy eater I know, but the stuff I do like I eat in stomach turning proportions (The night before last my girlfriend and I were out eating, and after hearing what I ordered, the waiter was like "Are you sure, that is a lot..." five minutes later the cook came to our table and said "Just need to verify your order, are you sure you can eat all that?".
When I had finished demolishing what they brought me, the waiter made a point of letting every other patron know just how much food I got through...)

I have had several "disgreements" with the law

I once took the test for Mensa, and forgot to send it... (D'oh!)

I snore so loud it would frighten children


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> I once took the test for Mensa, and forgot to send it... (D'oh!)


:lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2005)

This is something I would do.


			
				Simon Curran said:
			
		

> I once took the test for Mensa, and forgot to send it... (D'oh!)


And this.


> I snore so loud it would frighten children



Two qualities about myself which I detest.  I've never had a great memory - my mother used to say if my head weren't attached, I'd forget that too, and she's probably exactly right.  In fact, I would score significantly lower on an IQ test today than I did when I was 16 just because I can't friggin' remember some of the math formulas & postulates, anything about the periodic table (I used to have it memorized), nor much of Castillian Spanish (I was completely fluent).

The snore came with scar tissue from the Russian flu in the late seventies.  I hate it with a passion and always use the excuse of being exhausted from 'such great adult activities.'

I over-extend myself to where I become overwhelmed and shut down sometimes.  I never budget enough time to do things that are required of me or that I promise to do and am often late with things.  This is the most important of the three right now because it affects all others in my life including myself.  I think it's a right-left brain problem along with the memory issue. :idunno:


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 23, 2005)

Sam said:
			
		

> *goes to check her email*
> 
> EDIT - you never emailed me, ptthhh *blows raspberry*


 
:rofl:


----------



## Sam (Dec 23, 2005)

I swear to god I give rep to the same 29 people, over, and over, and over, and over.....


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2005)

Simon Curran said:
			
		

> I am possibly the most fussy eater I know, but the stuff I do like I eat in stomach turning proportions


 
We might have been separated at birth! I thought I was the world's pickiest eater until my daughter came along. I also can put away a good-sized meal when necessary.

Throughout high school I ate a PB&J sandwich every day, unless they had pizza for lunch. In grad. school I alternated: Hamburgers for dinner one night, spaghetti with meatballs the next. (My Italian roommate taught me the secret of good meatballs: Brown them a little, but let them finish cooking in the sauce.) Everyone asked if I didn't get bored with the same thing every time. Well, what else is there that's good to eat?

Even now my colleagues all now that going out to dinner with me means steak (preferably) or pasta, and they tease me about how many days in a row I'll have a burger for lunch at the faculty dining room. At most restaurants that I eat at regularly I've only ever tried one thing on the menu--if you're an Italian restaurant and you've got chicken parmigiana with a side of pasta, then there's no need for other entries on the menu. It drives my wife crazy that I always get the same thing, every time.

I have gotten a bit less picky over the years, but am still somewhat restricted in my choices.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> I can't friggin' remember some of the math formulas


 
I'm shocked that you would admit to this! Are there _other_ people here who no longer remember their math.?


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I'm shocked that you would admit to this! Are there _other_ people here who no longer remember their math.?


Heh heh heh.  Hey Arni. Guess what? I can't remember my math.   :boing1:

I remember the difference between sine and cosine, quadratic equations, some geometry, but get into tangents and matrices and ... well ... heh heh heh ... I'm goners.:idunno:

I think it had something to do with this German math teacher I had my first year of college. He would write the problem, work a bit on it and erase it before moving aside so you could see what he was demonstrating. He also spoke about seven words of English.  Yeah.  I think I gave up on math then because you had to get through his class to go higher there.  That was Calc 1.

I gotta brush up, though, because my daughter is in advanced math in middle school and if I'm gonna help her I must go recover some skills. Peace out (in Kip Dynamite voice).


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 23, 2005)

I like Pi.

See, I remember my math.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2005)

This one time... at band camp...


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 23, 2005)

Kreth said:
			
		

> This one time... at band camp...


AAAhhhhh ... band geek!  I was a choir geek myself.


----------



## Kreth (Dec 23, 2005)

I was a trumpet player, did the whole band geek thing: Concert, Jazz, and Marching Band, NYSSMA (NY State School Music Association, where you performed music for grading), and All-County and All-State Band. Unfortunately, I stopped playing trumpet when I graduated HS. About all I do now is karaoke and sing occasionally with local bands that I know.


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2005)

My judo instructon's math professor in college would face the board, start talking and write what he was saying with his right hand while dragging an eraser across the board with his left.....


THere's a reason people don't like math professors....


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2005)

As a kid I would use a blowdryer to melt the adhesive on the tape of my Christmas presents and open them up.  In fact, one year when I saw they had given me the Star Wars Special Edition Trilogy on VHS I cut open the shrink wrap, took out the movies, replaced the VHS tapes with my copies of the original trilogy.  I then used my super secret method to re-shrink wrap it.  

No one was ever the wiser.....


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 23, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> AAAhhhhh ... band geek! I was a choir geek myself.


 
I was a choir geek in Jr High, and it was no longer required in HS, but the plays we did, and the musicals oh boy


----------



## Shaolinwind (Dec 23, 2005)

At one time, I was so obsessed with Logan's run I had costumes made,complete with lifeclocks and authentic props from the TV series.


----------



## jdinca (Dec 23, 2005)

Played Alto Sax for seven years. Graduated high school and never picked it up again.


----------



## Cryozombie (Dec 23, 2005)

I played slide trombone.

We need to start the Martial Talk Marching Band.

LOL.


----------



## bignick (Dec 23, 2005)

I played the saxophone for 8 years...and the guitar...I had a banjo for a while too


----------



## bluemtn (Dec 23, 2005)

I have to watch my sugar/ caffine intake- I can get seriously hyperactive, and suffer from insomnia.  Guess I'm just too sweet .


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2005)

I love Logan's Run! I didn't cosplay it though (or anything, actually).


----------



## hong kong fooey (Dec 27, 2005)

this one time i got my tounge stuck on a frozen pole. yes it stunk


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 27, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I love Logan's Run! I didn't cosplay it though (or anything, actually).


Thats cuz you're too old. Remember, the cut off age is 25. 
(And I did cosplay a sandman once....)


----------



## The Kai (Dec 27, 2005)

For my High School band, I picked the way cool intsument ....the Clarinet (the old man loved that one)

can't sleep with socks on or the heat abouve 60 degrees.

First bar I snuck into was a Night club (at 17) and got sick having a slow dance/grind with a woman I met there.  I (literally crawled home..or to the car)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 28, 2005)

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Thats cuz you're too old. Remember, the cut off age is 25.



No, 21 (or 30 in the film)!


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

hm... a new secret... a new secret... a new secret....

I'm terrible at kata.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

I've been known to wear make-up...


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I've been known to wear make-up...


 
You mean other than to look like Gene?


----------



## Kreth (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, a gf of mine once covered up a nasty looking bruise from training so I wouldn't have to answer questions at work. But yeah, I was talking about the Kiss make-up...


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I've been known to wear make-up...



I haven't.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm one of those girls you can take camping who, if the facilities aren't there, doesn't have to shower or wash her hair every day.  *It's actually quite disappointing - we smell just as bad as you guys*


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

I don't have to actually shower, but my hair better be wet and soapy at least once a day, or I'm pretty sure I will spontaneously combust. I can wash my hair in the sink if I gotta, or in the river.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 5, 2006)

If there's clean water nearby and the weather is agreeable, it's very likely I'm in the water to some extent.  Lakes, rivers, ocean ... if they're there, I've got my feet (at least) in them.  What I really like to do is drive up towards the snowmelt on a hot day, hike for a bit in the sun, then dunk into the COOOOOOLD water. Love it!

Soap?  in the hair?  meh ... every couple few days if the facilities are there. If there are none, the sleeping bags stay apart and we each wallow in our own stink for the rest of the trip. :uhyeah:


----------



## Sam (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont care if other people stay dirty. I can't stand it though. my skin feels gross and my hair feels gross and *I*
feel gross.

My least favorite part of MA's has always been taking off the plastic sparring gear, and that time in between the end of class and the sprint to the shower.


----------



## Shodan (Jan 5, 2006)

My Great Uncle played Tarzan in the old movies.


----------



## green meanie (Jan 5, 2006)

Shodan said:
			
		

> My Great Uncle played Tarzan in the old movies.


 
That is SO cool!!! :supcool:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 5, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> I dont care if other people stay dirty. I can't stand it though.



Yeah, same here. I always shower at night, not morning, as I don't feel as comfortable if I go to bed grungy.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

One of my favorite songs as a kid was Convoy...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 10, 2006)

My wife thinks I'm gonna dump her for some Asian chick.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> My wife thinks I'm gonna dump her for some Asian chick.



Maybe the perfumed letter from Miko proclaiming "I want you, my Egg!" was a tip-off?

I can _never _find the hidden picture in those optical illusion drawings.


----------



## Kreth (Jan 10, 2006)

I had a tough time with them at first. After years of focusing your eyes to see things, you're deliberately trying to let them de-focus....


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

I can't turn left.

That's okay though because I'm really, really, really good-looking.


----------



## Sam (Jan 10, 2006)

another secret of navarre's is he's really, really, vain.


:rofl:


----------



## Navarre (Jan 10, 2006)

What makes you think that's a secret?  lol

You _do_ know I'm quoting from Zoolander, right?  

Just wait until I unleash Magnum! ... and before Tess decides to slam me for this, I _swear _that's a Zoolander reference too! *grin*


----------



## Sam (Feb 15, 2006)

a secret...

Every semester at school I pick a new name for myself.

This semester its Alex.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a very famous relative,not one I am proud of. I used to live where he grew up,Hot Springs,Ar. He was born in the same town as my Dad,Hope,Ar. Anybody wanna guess?


----------



## Sam (Feb 16, 2006)

Bill Clinton.

How are you related and why are you not proud of him?


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 16, 2006)

I rarely wear deodorant - it makes my armpits itchy.  Besides which, I don't sweat much, so I don't stink.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 16, 2006)

I once killed a man!


----------



## Sarah (Feb 16, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> I once killed a man!


 
Yicks.....remind me not to get into a fight with you %-}


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 16, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> I once killed a man!


So did Dan with his B.O. :whip:


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 16, 2006)

Sarah said:
			
		

> Yicks.....remind me not to get into a fight with you %-}


 
I am not that violent I just wasnt given a choice but to engage..and then I made a bad decision! Its something I have to live with on a daily basis!


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 16, 2006)

Sam said:
			
		

> Bill Clinton.
> 
> How are you related and why are you not proud of him?


        Second cousin- I will not discuss political issues on this forum-you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your relatives.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 16, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> you can pick your friends, but you can't pick your relatives.


 
But you can pick your reletives noses when they pass out at parties.

I was married for about 4 months.


----------



## Carol (Feb 19, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I was married for about 4 months.


 
I was married for about 4 years.  

I hate television.

I don't think the two are related, however...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm supposedly (distantly) related to someone "famous", I'm not very proud of either.  If I gave any clue at all, it would be a dead give away (to anyone that knows American history).


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 19, 2006)

tkdgirl said:
			
		

> I'm supposedly (distantly) related to someone "famous", I'm not very proud of either. If I gave any clue at all, it would be a dead give away (to anyone that knows American history).


                           C'mom! I show you mine,now show me yours!


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 19, 2006)

Gary Crawford said:
			
		

> C'mom! I show you mine,now show me yours!


 
*ahem* this is a PG forum!

:uhyeah:


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2006)

I used to be intimadated by beautiful women.  then I was told by7 one that I was ridiculously good looking.  Go figure.


I trust almost no one.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 19, 2006)

SAVAGE said:
			
		

> *ahem* this is a PG forum!
> 
> :uhyeah:


I should have said" I SHOWED you mine........   nothing not pg allowable here.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 19, 2006)

I once saw a "Home Video" that Gary Crawford mailed to my house...



But It was a training video.
​


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 19, 2006)

Yeah,but none of it was more than pg rated!


----------



## kid (Feb 19, 2006)

I secretly like martialtalk.

Don't tell nobody.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 19, 2006)

kid said:
			
		

> I secretly like martialtalk.
> 
> Don't tell nobody.



Secretly donate and become a supporting member then!


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2006)

What was lost is now found, the clouds part to reveal the mists of uncertainty. The future is now.


----------



## Kreth (Feb 19, 2006)

I see Bob's been in the Mezcal again... :uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 19, 2006)

Naw. Practicing my "Nostradomas" technique


----------



## Sam (Feb 20, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I see Bob's been in the Mezcal again...


Mezcal?

This isn't really a secret, but know one on here knows...

I'm pretty sure I have more books than cells, and I've read nearly all of them.


----------



## someguy (Feb 20, 2006)

I broke the law today...
I do most days actually. 
I walked across a street when the cross walk sing thing said I shouldn't.


----------



## Carol (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm about to quit my job.


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 20, 2006)

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> I'm about to quit my job.


 
Im about to get "laid off", go figure!  Thats no secret tho.

I once had my Nipple pierced, but I took it out after it got hooked on somthing...


----------



## kid (Feb 20, 2006)

I should become a supporting member.  Maybe later tonite infact.  Next time you all see me i will no longer be kid but I will be Kid Martialtalk supporting member.



Kid


----------



## Kreth (Feb 20, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> I once had my Nipple pierced, but I took it out after it got hooked on somthing...


I have a more "intimate" piercing. I haven't managed to get it hooked on anything yet... :uhyeah:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 20, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I have a more "intimate" piercing. I haven't managed to get it hooked on anything yet... :uhyeah:


 that's .... good ....


----------



## arnisador (Feb 20, 2006)

Kreth said:
			
		

> I have a more "intimate" piercing. I haven't managed to get it hooked on anything yet...



Be patient. You'll meet the right girl some day.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Feb 21, 2006)

Man braces can be a pain....


----------

